# can't access mounted FAT32 filesystem

## Dr Thrall

hi, 

   i mounted my all FAT32 disks at boot time but i can't access them from the ne other user.

Kindly help me, i 'll be very thankful

Regards

----------

## glitch13

 *Dr Thrall wrote:*   

> hi, 
> 
>    i mounted my all FAT32 disks at boot time but i can't access them from the ne other user.
> 
> Kindly help me, i 'll be very thankful
> ...

 

I'm guessing you're saying that you're automatically mounting them in your fstab, but only root can access them?

if this is the case, try adding this to the <opts> on the lines for the discs in fstab: "users,umask=0022" so and example would look something like this:

```

/dev/hda1               /mnt/win        vfat            noatime,users,umask=0022                 1 1

```

don't quote me on that, I'm not to sure if that line makes it mount automatically, but the users and umask arguments allows non root users to access it and sets its file permissions respectively.

----------

## ectospasm

You need to set the umask flag in /etc/fstab.  My vfat line looks like this:

/dev/hde8     /home/music     vfat   noatime,umask=000     0 0

Since I'm the only user of the system, I want read and write access to /home/music.  Remember that umask is the mask, which is bitwise-anded with 0777 (mask & 0777) to form the permissions of the mounted drive.  I'm guessing that you'll want to use umask=022 (that gives root full access to the drive and everyone else read and execute permissions only).

Actually, the umask mask is the bitmask of the permissions that are NOT present, according to the mount man page.  But my suggestion still stands (umask=022 will give the mount the permissions rwxr-xr-x).

Does this help?

----------

## Dr Thrall

yea i tried but no success. my fstab file is 

/dev/hda4               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda6               /               reiserfs        notail                  0 0

/dev/hda7               swap            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

/dev/hda1               /mnt/win_c      vfat            noatime,umask=0022      1 1

/dev/hda5               /mnt/win_d      vfat            noatime,umask=0022      1 1

/dev/hda8               /mnt/win_e      vfat            noatime,umask=0022      1 1

/dev/hda9               /mnt/win_f      vfat            noatime,umask=0022      1 1

still Permission denied   :Confused: 

----------

## pilla

try

umask=002

----------

